

Bechtolsheim Thinks New 10G Switch Changes the Game Again - bensummers
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/19/bechtolsheim-thinks-new-box-changes-the-game-again/

======
jacquesm
What a brilliant concept. Force10 had better watch out, it looks like this is
serious competition for their exascale product.

------
smutticus
I'd like to see some comparison with real Ethernet switching companies like
Extreme, Brocade or Force-10.

Ethernet switching isn't really Cisco's cup of tea. They're OK at it but it's
not really what they're best at. Same with Juniper.

------
gruseom
Does anybody know how active a role Bechtolsheim played in the actual
engineering on this? The article makes it sound like he personally worked on
the design. If true, that's uncommon for someone in his position and I'm
impressed.

~~~
qq66
He is definitely the "real deal."

------
ableal
Smart guys, going for the pickaxe business in the gold rush. The software side
is also interesting (EOS, vEOS pages). From
<http://www.aristanetworks.com/en/products/7500series>: _Arista EOS ... Access
hundreds of Linux networking applications_

~~~
rbanffy
"Open network operating system - add your own applications and components"

Does that mean I could deploy an app directly on the switch? That would be
seriously cool.

------
kierank
I hope they have learnt the lessons from Vyatta. A solid product which
couldn't make it against the networking giants.

------
wmf
It sounds like Arista only makes the sheet metal and control plane; Dune
should really get the credit.

------
tmcw
...It has 384 ports–think of them like pipes for data–that connect to racks...

Seriously? Pipes for data? Sadly, the article does not go on to say

...really deliver 10 gigabits a second... think of a gigabit as a lot of
water...

~~~
Hexstream
They got their terminology wrong. They're "tubes", not "pipes".

Journalists really screw things up...

~~~
datums
In datacenter speak we say pipes = network. Customers who collocate ask for
ping, power and pipes.

They got it right.

